# Japanese Cotton



## Rob Fisher (6/10/14)

I was ordering some other stuff and saw Japanese Cotton was also available so I got some...

Pretty easy to use just like organic cotton from Dischem. And easier than Rayon.



Avril got a clean with Silvo and then a bath in the Ultrasonic bath... then the Japanese Cotton wick made and installed.



Tastes the same as organic cotton... There is no gee whizz wow difference... Rayon rulz!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (6/10/14)

Thanks for sharing your thoughts on the Japanese cotton @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/14)

I'm vaping identical set ups on two REO's... The one on the left has 2 day old rayon and the one on the right has brand new one hour old Japanese cotton. Rayon wins for me... crisper and better flavour. I'll see how the cotton is tomorrow but based on my previous cotton usage rayon looks to be a clear winner by far!

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (6/10/14)

Having 2 Reo's with the exact same setup is really helpful with testing & experimenting  . Nice one @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (6/10/14)

Thanks @Rob Fisher 
You are a champion
Very useful feedback
You've saved me many hours

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (6/10/14)

Great test rob! I am still scratching my head on Rayon and some flavors. I wonder if this tastes the same with multiple or if it brings out more notes or perhaps changes the flavor spectrum like Rayon did for me?


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> You are a champion
> Very useful feedback
> You've saved me many hours



The only issue is I'm really a creature of habit and having found my perfect setup of a REO with a Cyclone at around the 1 to 1,3 Ohm mark with Rayon and Tropical Ice inside maybe I'm missing out... Mind you I'm so happy with my vaping set up now it doesn't matter!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> Great test rob! I am still scratching my head on Rayon and some flavors. I wonder if this tastes the same with multiple or if it brings out more notes or perhaps changes the flavor spectrum like Rayon did for me?



Paul I think that's an excellent point and I have little doubt that different flavours will react differently with different wicking material... that's the only possible reason people like other wicking material other than Rayon. I guess rayon is perfect for the menthol juices... and maybe silica, cotton and ReadyXwick perform better with other juices.

Remind me the next time I send you stuff to include some Japanese cotton for you to try.


----------



## Andre (6/10/14)

The Rayon fans over at ECF say they prefer the Japanese cotton (koh gen do) to "normal" cotton, but it does not beat Rayon - for flavour and longevity. But, as always, there are vapers preferring cotton to rayon, as some prefer ceramic to rayon, and some prefer Ekowool to cotton, and so on. Would be utterly boring if we were all the same....would not be enough Tropical Ice on the planet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/14)

When my Woodvils and new SL/LP finally arrive I'm going to do some serious testing of coils, wicks and juices. At the moment I have my 4 SL's rigged with my ADV's and they are all perfectly setup and I don't really want to play.

I have a few Cyclones and Cyclops's ready for the Woodvils and new LP/SL and testing will start in once they are all back home! Two of my Woodvils (Missy and Evangeline) will both have sub ohm contacts and will be LP... they will get the copper Cyclops's methinks. The Lacewood Woodvil and my new Mini Woodvil will get Cyclones. The new Black Wrinkle LP will become an ADV unit and one of the tumbled LP's (Kiera) will be the experimental unit.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Paulie (6/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Paul I think that's an excellent point and I have little doubt that different flavours will react differently with different wicking material... that's the only possible reason people like other wicking material other than Rayon. I guess rayon is perfect for the menthol juices... and maybe silica, cotton and ReadyXwick perform better with other juices.
> 
> Remind me the next time I send you stuff to include some Japanese cotton for you to try.


Tnks rob i think when we get the angel hair we can do a test


----------



## Paulie (6/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> When my Woodvils and new SL/LP finally arrive I'm going to do some serious testing of coils, wicks and juices. At the moment I have my 4 SL's rigged with my ADV's and they are all perfectly setup and I don't really want to play.
> 
> I have a few Cyclones and Cyclops's ready for the Woodvils and new LP/SL and testing will start in once they are all back home! Two of my Woodvils (Missy and Evangeline) will both have sub ohm contacts and will be LP... they will get the copper Cyclops's methinks. The Lacewood Woodvil and my new Mini Woodvil will get Cyclones. The new Black Wrinkle LP will become an ADV unit and one of the tumbled LP's (Kiera) will be the experimental unit.
> 
> View attachment 12678


I just love this picture!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/14)

Andre said:


> The Rayon fans over at ECF say they prefer the Japanese cotton (koh gen do) to "normal" cotton, but it does not beat Rayon - for flavour and longevity. But, as always, there are vapers preferring cotton to rayon, as some prefer ceramic to rayon, and some prefer Ekowool to cotton, and so on. Would be utterly boring if we were all the same....would not be enough Tropical Ice on the planet.



Thanks @Andre! That's my feeling as well...

And yes very happy we are all different! That's what makes this planet an interesting place and the forums an awesome place to hang out... I just love all the different personalities!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> Tnks rob i think when we get the angel hair we can do a test



Oh yes I forgot about that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/14)

OK Rayon is my official wicking material. Japanese Cotton and Dischem Organic Cotton are now just kept as back up that I will probably never use because I have a jumbo sized box of Rayon on it's way from Amazon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

